# Fingerstyle Guitar Course



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is supposed to be a pre-release sale. It's likely a marketing gimmick, since this company is now owned by Gibson (cynical of large companies.....I know). However, I think it's a good deal because I own another course by Steve Krenz and he is nothing but a professional and an excellent teacher.

http://www.learnandmaster.com/finge...e0a810387064630ebeb219484ed018c38ab572c7d8e6a


----------

